# Chips to Recover Stolen Swarm Traps



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Y do u think someone keeps taking them? To open of a place? Or kids?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

SpotTrace has been mentioned in several threads as GPS / anti-theft device that can be hidden in woodenware ...

https://www.findmespot.com/en/?cid=128

One of those threads: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?291281-Stolen


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> SpotTrace has been mentioned in several threads as GPS / anti-theft device that can be hidden in woodenwarettps://www.findmespot.com/en/?cid=128One of those threads: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?291281-Stolen


$149.99 a year. More expensive than buying a package of bees


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, they're placed where you need a ladder but in a University setting to keep the swarms out of the Old Buildings. I've worked with the University since 2000 but with the demand for bees they become more and more attractive once they fill. It used to be fun and challenging trying to find where they may be, the bees that is. But I have more bees than I need and don't need to be falling off a ladder at this point. There's a professor thinking he's doing some work on swarming that didn't want my boxes interfering with his experiment.. Pretty sure he's the guy and wanted to potentially get a device into a catch box and then be able to recover it through GPS... But I'm thinking I'll put the burden back on the University and if they need my help they can help me with some devices and tracking to help re mediate their bee issues.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

What color are the traps?

Paint them concealing colors no one need to see them. (that goes for hive too)

Maybe on the top of buildings, balconies or windows... where it requires a key to access.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Kind of cameo green.. Unfortunately I'm giving up and pulling all of them before the rest are taken...It was a service that they have thanked me for, but they haven't offered to anti up so I'll let them work on their own removals for the future.


----------



## TexasFreedom (Feb 25, 2016)

FlowerPlanter said:


> What color are the traps?
> Paint them concealing colors no one need to see them. (that goes for hive too)
> Maybe on the top of buildings, balconies or windows... where it requires a key to access.


How about going the opposite way? Get a 'paint bomb'. Put the trap where nobody can get to it without going out of their way (ladder for example) and set it on the paint bomb. When they lift up the box, paint explodes everywhere. And use a paint that doesn't come off skin for days. If he is taking boxes that bees are in, then put a colony there so he moves in quickly. Him, his suit and his ladder will be easy to identify. Nothing that could hurt someone.

Even if you don't catch him, I doubt he will be back anytime soon. I have no patience for common thieves.

The other person who mentioned the GPS tracker is another idea. Find one that will text you as soon as it identifies that it is moved. I wonder if there isn't a cell phone app that will do that? Very simple, if the phone moves, it sends a text to a programmed other phone. You can buy a $30 trac phone or something cheap like that? If that app doesn't exist, it would be a VERY popular one! 

See https://www.followmee.com/FAQ.aspx?t=howthisappwork , found it! Or this: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/track-your-gps-gsm-gprs-tracker-free/id633278299?mt=8 . Not exactly what I'm thinking, but I'm sure you can find exactly it with a little searching. They make a beige-colored duct tape. Turn on the phone, start the app, and tape it to the inside of the box. Hopefully the battery will last a week (you can test it in advance to see how long it lasts, replace battery as needed).


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey TF I think your on to something and I may be going that route.. Pretty cheap insurance and the ability to locate priceless!! Thanks for the heads up... I'm think I'm going to enjoy putting the swarm trap right back where it was and see what else I can catch!!


----------



## TexasFreedom (Feb 25, 2016)

A couple of thoughts. First, which idea did you like? How about both!

OK,ok, maybe it's my violent side as I'm tired. Second, get 2 of the trac phones. Make sure the batteries can swap out. Or, put the app on both phones, and when one is low on battery, just switch phones. AND, if you get close to the box, you can call the phone in the box. If you hear it ringing, it's still alive. You don't want to let it drain dead, but it will help you if you're nervous that it drains too quickly.

Note that I wouldn't put it back in the same place. He may suspect a trap (of course the paint bomb could do the trick, but I"m still tired/violent!). He might look a little closer. Putting it somewhere else, he'll be less suspicious.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, I picked them allll up this morning... I've got 150 colonies ready to split and I don't need additional aggravation...Plus I could use allll those frames rather than them going walk about! The University didn't give me much appreciation or help to recover so I'll let them deal with the swarms rather than my public service endeavor... Thanks for the ideas in case I decide to put them back in the future... Thought it might be interesting to see who I caught, but life is short, why bother...


----------

